# IFTTT



## rodlebod (Jan 21, 2006)

TiVo IFTTT on screen notifications mostly don’t work for me. All my settings appear to be correct and it works every once in a while. Is this happening with everyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willy92 (Oct 12, 2018)

No. what is it?


----------

